# Connection Attempt to UDP Messages



## goosed (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all, not sure if this is the right subforum, but I figured I'd ask.

I'm getting 1000's of messages on my system console. They consist of:


```
Connection attempt to UDP 192.168.2.101:514 from 192.168.2.62:1053
```

192.168.2.101 is the internal IP of my BSD server, and 192.168.2.62 is the internal IP of my Mail server.

My question is why is this happening, and what can I do to correct it? Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2009)

Udp/514 is syslog. Did you setup remote logging on your mailserver?


----------



## goosed (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes remote syslogging is enabled on my Mail Server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2009)

You will have to instruct your BSD's syslog to accept the external syslog traffic, in this case by adding '-a 192.168.2.62' to your syslog flags in rc.conf (see man syslogd).


----------



## goosed (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm, I read the man for syslog, and the "-a" switch does do what you say. However I'm using rsyslogd. "-a" for rsyslog allows additional sockets to listen on. Unfortunately I did not see any similar switches in the rsyslog man.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 12, 2009)

Considering the reply you already got here I will have to assume that rsyslog, by default, accepts syslog traffic from any host, leaving it up to a firewall to allow or disallow those hosts. So you'll have to look into whatever firewall your BSD box may be running.


----------

